# beretta extrema 1 barrel



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey i recently had some problems with my extrema 1. The pin that is on the chrome part of the barrel broke which is what throws the shell. Ive brought it to a gun smith and he said it could be up to a 7month wait for the specific peice to get made from the factory in Italy. So if anyone has an extrema barrel that is blowen up or anything along those lines let me know as I only need a small part from the barrel.


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

I would contact Beretta directly, I had a problem with the barrel of mine a few years ago, and they took care of it in the US, fairly quickly.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I had no luck with beretta. They basically told me im screwed. If anyone can help me out send me a PM. spring season isnt to far away!!! This happened in OCT. talked to multiple gunsmiths and they cant do anything cuz the part isnt in the production line. WTF BERETTA?????


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

Try Cole gunsmithing in Maine, I believe it's colegunsmithing.com They are the importers of ALL Beretta parts. If it can be had they will get it. Bought a blown up 390 for parts and was able to rebuild it and make it shootable with parts from Cole. Very helpful and reasonably priced


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

dont carry extrema parts anymore... they said to many problems with them


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

i would maybe try a tool and die place. could be able to make a small pice for you and good luck with beretta. i had a barrel that blew up teo years ago. sent it in for them to inspect it. they were quick to say they would replace but it also took a year and ahlf to get it back. best idea is to call and call and call. make it annoying to them. had one buddy do this and for some reason his barrel showed up in 4 days


----------



## Waterfowler86 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey i saw your post and i blew up my barrel this fall so if you still are looking for that peice let me know. 
email is: [email protected]


----------

